# Super punky spalted magnolia



## Mallardman (Apr 27, 2017)

here's a small bowl? Canister? I'm not real sure what to call it but out of all the stuff I have turned lately it's my favorite. Off to the red fern festival for my first show this weekend, life is pretty grand right now!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2017)

So much character!!! Fun to just look at it! Best of luck at the show. Chuck


----------



## Mallardman (Apr 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> So much character!!! Fun to just look at it! Best of luck at the show. Chuck


Some of the bigger stripes are huge cracks, I coated it with ca to strengthen it up.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2017)

I can see why it's your favorite, it's got it all going on.... very cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 27, 2017)

That's some amazing wood! What size is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mallardman (Apr 27, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> That's some amazing wood! What size is it?


6" tall and about 3" across.


----------

